# Skyrim NPCs gehen nirgends mehr hin



## Lukecheater (18. Juli 2012)

*Skyrim Bug?*

Ich habe seit kurzem Skyrim und wollte euch fragen, ob euch folgender Bug bekannt ist: Ich bin während dem Hauptquest durch Himmelsrand gereist und bin dabeo auf die "Valtheimer Türme" gestoßen. Die dortigen Banditen hab ich alle erledigt. Mittlerweile habe ich aber ein Nebenquest bei den Gefährten angefangen, in dem ich den Banditenanführer in Valtheim erledigen soll. Problem: Die Banditen respawnen dort nicht!? Was soll ich jetzt machen? Anscheinend muss ich den Auftrag erst beenden wenn ich bei den Gefährten andere Nebenquests erledigen will.


----------



## xNomAnorx (18. Juli 2012)

Ja das kann passieren. Normalerweise spawnen die Banditen nach einiger Zeit wieder, aber gerade an dieser Stelle scheint es öfters aufzutreten das sie nicht mehr spawnen und die Quest unlösbar wird. 

Laut UESP wurde der Bug mit dem 1.6 Patch behoben, falls es aber gar nicht anders geht kannst du den Quest auch mit hilfe der Konsole abschließen.



> On the PC, it is possible to use the console to advance through the quest by entering *setstage CR09 stage*, where *stage*  is the number of the stage you wish to complete. It is not possible to  un-complete (i.e. go back) quest stages, but it is possible to clear all  stages of the quest using *resetquest CR09*.


----------



## Lukecheater (19. Juli 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ja das kann passieren. Normalerweise spawnen die Banditen nach einiger Zeit wieder, aber gerade an dieser Stelle scheint es öfters aufzutreten das sie nicht mehr spawnen und die Quest unlösbar wird.
> 
> Laut UESP wurde der Bug mit dem 1.6 Patch behoben, falls es aber gar nicht anders geht kannst du den Quest auch mit hilfe der Konsole abschließen.


 
Merci, hat funktioniert


----------



## Terzu (7. Oktober 2012)

Moin,
Seitdem ich dawnguard bei mir installiert habe scheinen meine begleiter und meine ehefreu nicht mehr da hin zu gehen wo sie eigentlich sollten. Beispiel...Frau (Ysolda) soll umziehen, doch egal wo ich sie hinschicke, sie bleibt immernoch im selben haus. Wenn einem Begleiter sage, dass wir uns trennen sollten, sagen er/sie warten dann an ihren heimatortren aber sie gehen nicht weg, sondern bleiben genau da stehen wo ich sie aus der gruppe entfernt habe. Was kann ich da machen? Hab schon probiert 72 std zu warten oder neu laden, klappt aber nicht. sogar in einer quest wo ich ein ork in eine höhle begleiten sollte blieb er in seinem lager und ich konnte die quest noch nicht einmal anfangen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (7. Oktober 2012)

Das Problem hatte ich letztens auch mit Serana und sie wollte aus verschiedenen Höhlen nicht mehr raus. Ich habe keine wirkliche Lösung dafür gefunden, neuladen hat aber geholfen. Das Einzige, was mir einfallen würde, wäre vielleicht noch die inoffiziellen Patch-Mods zu installieren, falls du das noch nicht getan hast.

Unofficial Skyrim Patch at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community
Unofficial Dawnguard Patch at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community


----------



## Terzu (8. Oktober 2012)

Danke, der Dawnguard patch hat das problem wirklich gelöst.


----------



## Kiffaturtle (5. Dezember 2013)

*Skyrim bug*

Hallo leute ich habn fettes Problem bei der Hauptquest in Skyrim ''Vor dem Sturm, Redet mit Jarl Ulfric'' funzt nicht will ihn anreden aber nichts klappt


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2013)

vlt. musst Du erst einen anderen seiner Leute ansprechen, damit du auch mit ihm reden kannst/darfst? Ansonsten kann es auch Bugs geben, wenn man MODs benutzt - hast Du da welche aktiv?


----------

